# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  New software - SAMSUNG ANYCALL -

## hassan riach

New software - SAM_1_12SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
Added support for next SAMSUNG ANYCALL models : SCH-W330
SCH-W350
SCH-W380
SCH-W390
SCH-W720
SCH-W750
SCH-W770
SCH-W780
SCH-W830
SCH-W900
SHW-A180S
SPH-W2500
SPH-W4200
SPH-W5000  *Flashing is not supported yet due to problems with flash files, anyone who can supply original flash files is wellcome .*  Software works with LG reg file.FREE For USERS VYGISTOOLBOX

----------


## narosse27

*مشكووور وبارك الله فيك*

----------

